# Email notification



## medavidcook (15 Jan 2014)

Hello All,

I was wondering if there is a way of turning of the email notifications you get when someone sends you a message etc.

Had a look and cant find anything

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2014)

Put the cursor over your name top right.
When box pops up, on the left hand side, 3rd one down, click on contact details.
Under Message Preferences, untick the 'Receive email when a new conversation message is received' box.


----------



## medavidcook (15 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Put the cursor over your name top right.
> When box pops up, on the left hand side, 3rd one down, click on contact details.
> Under Message Preferences, untick the 'Receive email when a new conversation message is received' box.


 

Cheers for that, that was the only place i didnt look i thought it would be under preferences or alerts and nothing there.

cheers again


----------

